# How far out to cast?



## jettycowboy47 (Jun 17, 2012)

Just wondered how far out are the fish in the surf around Galveston? My impression from last time is the surf wass very shallow (ankle deep) for good ways 50-100 yards before hitting the first trough. What are some of you guys getting distance-wise. Me: I get around 60 yds casting 4 ounces and 20lbs Big Game mono. Is that too short of a distance?? What should I be shooting for here? I am after the Reds and Specks but also anything else that may frequent these waters Kings? Drums ,Pomps?? Flounder?, convict fish?
I am using a conventional reel setup w/ 10' OceanMaster rated for 4-8 ozs.


----------



## flyntus (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey, jettycowboy47. I have the same 10' OM conventional rod. What reel are you using? Are you using a shock leader? With that rod, I need about 6 oz. of lead plus bait to get it to load and cast well. It's a pretty stout rod. Also, what kind of rig are you throwing?

I like the rod 'cause it can handle casting heavy stuff, but in my experience it isn't the furthest casting. I have several other rods that cast a lot further. I am lucky to get around 50-60 yards with it. Some of my other rods/reels will get past 100 yards...

Flyntus


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I usually walk out to the second gut and cast then walk back to the sand.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

It was probably low tide from what you are describing. I usually have one reel just behind or in front of the 1st sandbar. Then a few more in the guts. We've also caught plenty of reds and drum in the wade gut. Here is a pic that might help you.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

That pic needs to be a sticky. This question gets asked a lot by newer surf fishermen and that picture is a good visual to describe it. Thanks for the post


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Jetty - You might also take note that some people have a different way of identifying the guys, which can get very confusing.

Some people call:
Wade gut - 1st gut
1st gut - 2nd gut
2nd gut - 3rd gut


----------



## Priestola (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey What,

Thanks for posting your diagram. Can you tell us how far, in yards, you estimate the center of the guts to be from the shore. Also, what are the red dots?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Priestola said:


> Hey What,
> 
> Thanks for posting your diagram. Can you tell us how far, in yards, you estimate the center of the guts to be from the shore. Also, what are the red dots?


Red dots are where you want your baits.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

justletmein said:


> Red dots are where you want your baits.


Correct. Thats where I try to get my baits.

Every beach is different and the sandbars are constantly changing. But i would say the 1st gut averages anywhere from 15-30 yards out. Second gut is hard to judge. You have to look at the beach you are fishing and judge it at that moment. Look at where the waves are breaking. Thats a good indication of where the sandbars are.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

WHAT said:


> Correct. Thats where I try to get my baits.
> 
> Every beach is different and the sandbars are constantly changing. But i would say the 1st gut averages anywhere from 15-30 yards out. Second gut is hard to judge. You have to look at the beach you are fishing and judge it at that moment. Look at where the waves are breaking. Thats a good indication of where the sandbars are.


I usually find out where the bars are when I land on my head on them after rolling the kayak on the way back in. hwell:

Like ^ he said waves typically break over the bars because the water is pushed up and it's calmer between them. If you look out on a sunny day you can usually see the bar where it looks "dirtier" or differently colored, obviously if the water is clear you can also actually see the bar usually. There's no set distance, stop in one spot and there could be a narrow gut between 2 and 3 and stop in another and it can be a huge gut between them.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

in that pic 

make the baits land in the 1st and 2nd guts depending on how much line you have

positioning the rods in taller rod holders keeps the line from rubbing on a shallow bar as well


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

justletmein said:


> I usually find out where the bars are when I land on my head on them after rolling the kayak on the way back in. hwell:


:rotfl:

Yea thats another way of finding out where they are. I've done it a couple of times.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Great pic! As far as picking a spot to fish, try to find a place with a vertical channel coming in from the breakers. That's where the bigger fish will move in toward the shallower guts for baitfish. Also, look for baitfish and birds working the baitfish in the 1st or 2nd gut. My 2c.:walkingsm


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Casting Distances*

Good picture.

I fish the 'corners where the trough(slough) joins the rip(runout). Fish like to wait here where the current is strong to ambush the bait.

That's the way that I do it here on the Emerald Coast. It works for me. JMHO C2


----------



## Long Rod (May 6, 2012)

WHAT said:


> It was probably low tide from what you are describing. I usually have one reel just behind or in front of the 1st sandbar. Then a few more in the guts. We've also caught plenty of reds and drum in the wade gut. Here is a pic that might help you.


 Yes, Sticky!!!!!!! Great job man!!!!!


----------



## Long Rod (May 6, 2012)

Also, dont forget, depending on water clarity AND ammount of bait fish in the surf, you can also snag the biggest HAWGS by dropping your bait right in the deepest part of the troughs between sand bars.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Fling the biggest shad you can get as far you can!


----------



## jettycowboy47 (Jun 17, 2012)

I am using a fishfinder rig with 40 lbs shocker. The reel is a Shimano Tekota 500 (no line counter) Do "tie your baits with thread or wire to the hook? I find that if I heave too much bait and hook part ways. I fish from the sand with a basic OTG cast.


----------



## jettycowboy47 (Jun 17, 2012)

Long Rod said:


> Also, dont forget, depending on water clarity AND ammount of bait fish in the surf, you can also snag the biggest HAWGS by dropping your bait right in the deepest part of the troughs between sand bars.


Thanks for the tip I am little hesitant to wade right now as I am not real crazy about stepping into a pothole and getting barbed. I wade alot in freshwater and know a thing or two about silt pits and potholes. Need a guide or a buddy to team up with.


----------



## jettycowboy47 (Jun 17, 2012)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> in that pic
> 
> make the baits land in the 1st and 2nd guts depending on how much line you have
> 
> positioning the rods in taller rod holders keeps the line from rubbing on a shallow bar as well


Makes sense-taller rod holders are definite must get on my list. How do you secure your bait so it dont fly off the hook???? Thanks!


----------



## Long Rod (May 6, 2012)

Hey Jett, I may run down there Saturday morning regardless of tides, reports or seaweed. PM me if ya wana meet up.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Think of a wip. The very end of your rig takes the most centrifugal force when you load up to cast. Generally the bigger the bait the easier it is to keep hooked. The smaller the bait, such as live mullet or shrimp the higher up on the leader you want it and the lower you want your weight (usually at the very end). It takes a little practice.


----------



## Manchacan (May 20, 2012)

Great thread. Keep it going.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

jettycowboy47 said:


> Makes sense-taller rod holders are definite must get on my list. How do you secure your bait so it dont fly off the hook???? Thanks!


We use Ghost Shrimp a lot over here in Florida where we wrap them on the hook with a few turns of thread. You can do the same with clams etc. C2


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

jettycowboy47 said:


> Thanks for the tip I am little hesitant to wade right now as I am not real crazy about stepping into a pothole and getting barbed. I wade alot in freshwater and know a thing or two about silt pits and potholes. Need a guide or a buddy to team up with.


Jetty- I have been surfing and wade fishing the coast since i was ten. I used to walk my surfboards out till it was too deep to stand, and have waded out baits hundereds, if not thousands of times. I have NEVER stepped on anything. You gotta do the shuffle!! (I have kicked a few crabs!)
If you are really worried about it, wear some old tennis shoes, or get some wading boots. 
It REALLY will improve your odds of catching bigger fish (IMO) if you are willing to wade out and chunk your bait.

Having said "it has never happened to me", it will probably happen tomorrow! Tight lines, whatever you decide to do!


----------



## jettycowboy47 (Jun 17, 2012)

sharksurfer66 said:


> Jetty- I have been surfing and wade fishing the coast since i was ten. I used to walk my surfboards out till it was too deep to stand, and have waded out baits hundereds, if not thousands of times. I have NEVER stepped on anything. You gotta do the shuffle!! (I have kicked a few crabs!)
> If you are really worried about it, wear some old tennis shoes, or get some wading boots.
> It REALLY will improve your odds of catching bigger fish (IMO) if you are willing to wade out and chunk your bait.
> 
> Having said "it has never happened to me", it will probably happen tomorrow! Tight lines, whatever you decide to do!


As they say your feet are a poor mans depth finder. I found it to true in fresh water. Salt is a whole new jungle out there, Thanks you got me fired up lol.


----------



## jettycowboy47 (Jun 17, 2012)

surfguy said:


> Think of a wip. The very end of your rig takes the most centrifugal force when you load up to cast. Generally the bigger the bait the easier it is to keep hooked. The smaller the bait, such as live mullet or shrimp the higher up on the leader you want it and the lower you want your weight (usually at the very end). It takes a little practice.


Thats interesting.... you talking about a hi/lo rig?


----------

